# New member with new hobby



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm 55 and I want to just jump in this new hobby. It's something that I've been dreaming of for over 15 years. For the last 3 days, I've been reading lots of posts (just over 8 hours already...lol) and I have so many questions.

I've read that the easiest way to start, is to buy a train set and build on it. So here's my first question.

I've been to the Lionel web site and looked at the Christmas catalogue (since my wife and I are Christmas fanatics) and thought of buying the "Victorian Christmas" train set. Is this a good idea? They have "FasTracks" so since I'll want to grow much bigger, is it still a good idea?

Would I be better off buying individual train parts, tracks, etc individually?

Since I live about 100 miles away from B/M hobby shops, I would need to buy everything online. Do most of you buy online or at hobby shops?

Thanks for helping a newbie and your patience.

Lloyd


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Lionel set you mention seems to be 0 gauge. Do you have a large enough
area for an 0 gauge layout? It is also based on a British or European
model train. Are you from that area? I note you are now
in Ontario. It isn't clear whether this train has the
standard Lionel Knuckle couplers. If not it would not
be compatible with other North American Lionel cars.

Because a good many of use have a relatively limited space we have gone to
the HO gauge for ou layouts. We get much more trackage in the
same space and the cost is less also.

Give us a more complete idea of your future plans so we can
help you avoid 'pot holes' along the way.

Don


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Don,

My plans are still very vague. Like I said, I've been viewing so many videos, looking at so many photos and reading so many posts that I don't have a definitive plan. One thing I know, is that I want to build a four season scene.

- Winter - More of a scenic track with tunnel, ski hill with 2 sets of trains.
- Summer - Very dry, sandy, mining with 1 or 2 set of trains
- Spring - Colourful scenery, houses, gardens, town with 1 or 2 set of trains 
- Autumn - Colourful scenery, farming with 1 or 2 trains
Some of the trains would cross over to other seasons

Do I have enough room for all this? YES, I have almost an entire basement (15'x45') plus I could add another 15'x18'. I know this is a humongous project, but I have the time, the patience and I'm very meticulous.

Here's a floor plan with the proposed layout (no tracks yet)










My first step would be to build my tables (Winter and Autumn to start), what would be the next step?

PS. Now I'll need all the help possible, so is this the right place to post an ongoing step by step evolution of my project?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

hawkesburytrain said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm 55 and I want to just jump in this new hobby. It's something that I've been dreaming of for over 15 years. For the last 3 days, I've been reading lots of posts (just over 8 hours already...lol) and I have so many questions.
> 
> ...


Hello welcome to the site.
It looks like Don wants more company in the HO forum.

I don't know about the locomotive in question, I have mostly all old trains.

I don't know about the fastrack I have all tube track. I read good and bad about the fastrack here.

I buy wherever, here, the hobby stores, online, e bay.

I am tight on time right now, I just wanted to add my 2 cents.
Looks like you have plenty of space to work with.

I saw an animated ski setup that you might be interested in building. The skiers go down the hill and return to the top inside the mountain. Just need a small motor for it to operate.
When I get the time I will post it for you.

I think your better off putting this in the O scale forum?
Ask the mod to put it there if you want.


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

big ed said:


> Hello welcome to the site.
> It looks like Don wants more company in the HO forum.
> 
> I don't know about the locomotive in question, I have mostly all old trains.
> ...



Thanks Big Ed,

I'm not looking to build O scale but rather HO
If that train set from Lionel is O, than I'll skip it

Yes please for the ski hill


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Lloyd,
I'm gonna throw in my 0.13CNY.

1. your tables are about 4' deep and at your age it's too far to reach, 
unless you move them all out from the wall about 3'.

2. Your tables are 4' wide and you could fit O-31 curves if you can
live with them. It's quite tight for a realistic operation if that's what 
you're shooting for. If you have the opportunity to watch some
O-gauge in operation you may see that "whiplash" effect when a
train enters a curve, and the excessive overhang of the train on those 
small radius curves. 

3. You have plenty of room for a realistic layout! You could use O-54 
or maybe larger. You can set up a large rectanglular or a peninsula layout. 
A 24" table along the wall is much easier to reach across. 

Anyway, you get my drift. For me personally, if I had that space, time, and 
money, I would make it HO. But that's just me.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

hawkesburytrain said:


> I'm not looking to build O scale but rather HO...





cid said:


> Hi Lloyd,
> I'm gonna throw in my 0.13CNY....I would make it HO...


Alright already.  I tried my best, but in the end could not help myself.

Google images will be your friend with this - you'll be looking for large HO layouts, and just browse through them looking for things that interest you. Track layout, scenery, controls, all sorts of things show up. Many of the pictures are linked to build blogs that might prove helpful too.

The 1812 just concluded - it's time for the dogs to go out. maybe after writers almanac. I love the poems. :goofball:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So, it sounds like your interest is mainly in building scenery rather than realistic operations. No problem there, just want to make sure I'm on the same page with you. Since you will need a wide variety of stuff, HO is probably your best bet.

I would grab yourself a copy of the Walthers sourcebook (catalog). Most hobby shops carry it, or you can get one directly from Walthers (www.walthers.com). It costs $15 US. Walthers is the largest distributor of model railroad supplies in North America. While you can order direct from them, you can usually find things cheaper elsewhere. The catalog will give you a feel for whats available out there, and perhaps give you some ideas as well. They carry just about everything, except for Horizon Hobbies products (Athearn brand trains and McHenry knuckle couplers and some other brands) and stuff that is only sold direct to customers (most notably Exactrail brand trains).

My recommendation to you would be to avoid a set, and buy what you need a la carte, as it were. Train sets are notoriously composed of low-end products that you will likely want to replace sooner or later.

Also, heed the gentleman who pointed out the issue with the depth of your tables. You csn comfortably reach about 24" in. After that, it gets painful fast, although you could invest in a topside creeper, which allows you to reach in somewhat further.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

CTValley makes a good point about table depths, mine are 26" but I could have gone 28" no problem. A lot depends on how tall you are and what you can comfortably reach, it's different for different people. Same with table height, you'll spend a lot of time under the layout. 

I'm in the same boat or train as you no hobby shops, all on line buying. Ebay, Walthers, Modletrainstuff.com. Lots of choices out there. You'll spend a lot of time on line. 

I would have a moderator move this to either the My Layout thread or the HO thread. 
That way your in the right place for advice. 

Magic


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

BTW Lloyd, I wasn't wisecrackin' about your age, I'm a bit older, actually...


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

hawkesburytrain said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm 55 and I want to just jump in this new hobby. It's something that I've been dreaming of for over 15 years. For the last 3 days, I've been reading lots of posts (just over 8 hours already...lol) and I have so many questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Much appreciated everyone

Table depths revised to 30". I took the depth of the tables, multiplied by my height, divided by long arms and subtracted the height of the tables and then tested it and everything seems to work.

Yes, the train I was talking about was O gauge (got confirmation). So that train is a no go since I want HO.

CTValleyRR - Since my only knowledge of trains is walking on the rails, yes it's mainly building scenery (for now). A la carte is what it will be. - Thanks

cid - No problem, I can take it

The New Guy - Those are HUGE layouts, but very informative. Thanks


Mods - Could you move this thread to My Layout - Thanks


----------



## Jim 68cuda (Apr 23, 2014)

If you plan on running the track in a loop rather than point to point, you will need a depth for the loop that is larger than 30" depending on the radius of the curves you use. The smaller the radius the shorter the engine and rolling stock need to be.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

big ed said:


> Hello welcome to the site.
> It looks like Don wants more company in the HO forum.
> 
> .


Ed, Always glad to feed the HO kitty.


And wow, wouldn't we all
give anything to have the space for a big layout as
shown. 

You can sure get a lot of HO trains on the proposed layout table.
Since you're at the thinking stage, my only suggestion is that
you may want to make the two ends of the table wide enough
to accomodate 26" radius loops. I didn't see a scale so I am
guessing that what you have would not.

Keep us posted or grind out the questions that you may have.
We all enjoy the challenges.

And, as Ed brought up, since you are intending an HO layout
you may want to begin a new thread in that Forum or in the
Layout planning Forums.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do they make fastrack in HO?
I did not look on the Lionel site but I think the set he mentioned was an O gauge?

I have no problem working with a 4' reach, but I am fairly tall.

The animated ski thing I saw was actually little sleds that went down the hill and returned to the top out of site, like a big loop. But it was in O scale.
I guess it could be done in HO too.
Anyone else see it? It was in a magazine, I have so many I will have to search for it now. I think it was in either O Gauge Railroad or Classic Toy Trains. I also think the magazines were over 10 years old.
Though with the hundreds of Model Railroader magazines I have it could have been HO also. But I think it was O.

I will look.

It was basically just the sleds hooked to a heavy sewing thread, it used a couple wooden spools, it had a tension lever to keep the thread tight that worked with a spring. And the small hobby motor.
They would look like they were sleding down the hill, then they went into a hole to the inside of the hill and came back out the top. The way it was built all you saw was the sleds going down the hill.
It looked pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

alman said:


> hawkesburytrain said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 55 and I want to just jump in this new hobby. It's something that I've been dreaming of for over 15 years. For the last 3 days, I've been reading lots of posts (just over 8 hours already...lol) and I have so many questions.
> ...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice! Call Hawkesbury a youngster when I'm 3 years younger than he is! []

Anyway, Hawkesbury, another question. Many people love the concept of a train running through scenery, and there's nothing wrong with that. You could simply do a big loop of track, maybe with some additional elements for variety, and then build scenery. Since you're new to the hobby, are you sure that you will always be satisfied with that? If not, you will either need to build some operations into your track plan, or be prepared to rip out and redo large chunks later to add those capabilities.

for myself, I like to do both, so my layout incorporates a long loop where trains can just run, and about 15 different industry pairs (most of which are loads to and from staging) to work with trains. Obviously, though, the more space taken up with passing tracks, sidings and industry, the less available for scenery or non-railroad structures.


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone

CTValleyRR - My plan right now is to be able to add as I go along. I'm sure like everybody else, I don't want to have to modify (but as I've read, that's wishful thinking). 

As suggested, I'll be starting a new thread, so where should it be? "HO Scale" or "My Layout" This thread will be about my progress and lots of questions as I go along

See you all in the NEW thread


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Cant wait to see the new layout being built. I to am planning a new HO scale layout, shelf time due to limited space. As to what engines ect, that depends on your budget and how detailed you want them to or not to be. I prefer older engines without all the new fangled electronics. My favorites are the older Atlas yellow box era engines with the Kato drive in them. This includes the GP7's, Alco RS1, RS3, RSD4/5, RSD12 and the Alco Century series. The others have the Roco drive, which is smooth but not as quiet when running. The grab irons are molded on or just not there. I prefer this to the more fragile grabs that come on newer equipment as I take my engines to the local club to operate. I dont do DCC, I have in the past and prefer to keep my small layouts analog with block control. But its what you want and makes you happy. Cheers Mike


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

I would say in the my layout section. I am doing a n scale layout and put it in the n scale section but feel I made a mistake. I didn't have a decent grasp on the layout of the forum at that time.


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

By the way I feel like a young pup at 42 around here,thanks guys!


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

OK now, it's a go!!!! I'll try and keep everyone informed and will be counting on your help

We just moved in to a new house and we have a huge basement which I barely have no use for, until now. Here's a sketch of it:










Now there's plenty of room to build a humongous scenery, but I can dream big. Here's what it could be:










But since I'm a newbie at this, I need to start small, which will be the dark blue area

What I would like to accomplish, are sectional pieces that I can take apart to be moved with a maximum size of 48' x 30". For now I'm sticking to my 4 seasons:
- Winter - More of a scenic track with tunnel, ski hill with 2 sets of trains.
- Summer - Very dry, sandy, mining with 1 or 2 set of trains
- Spring - Colourful scenery, houses, gardens, town with 1 or 2 set of trains 
- Autumn - Colourful scenery, farming with 1 or 2 trains
Some of the trains would cross over to other seasons.

For the last 4 days, I've been playing around with SCARM (great little tool). Will post an early look at my proposed layout. But for now I have a few questions.

I've been looking at different sites for locomotives and I'm amazed at all that's available to the point that I've got no clue on what to get. First I would like to get a locomotive that is used in the Canadian Rockies with a plow and double decker passenger sightseeing cars. What should I be getting and from where?

For now I'll be building my tables and working on my layout
Please don't hesitate to drop by and give your 2 cents worth (or even more)
Thanks, 
Later


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

What time period are you going to model?
That would have a bearing on what locomotives and rolling stock.


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi rzw,

I thought this hobbie was going to be simple...lol I really never thought about it
For my winter scene in the mountains, it would be more of a recent time such as now.
For my summer scene, it will take place in a mountain area with mining so I would make it much older and as for spring and autumn, I have no clue yet


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Did a search and found theses photos:





































If anyone can help me in finding these or as close to
Thanks


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Cool pictures! Wow! Nice space to work with. One thing I've come to grips with in my year+ in being here is that the only time a layout is totally finished is when the owner is no longer among us...


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

I found part of what I was looking for










Now I would need guidance on where to buy it 
I still need help in finding the sleeper cars and the double decker cars

Thanks


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

So far I've been working on the table layouts and the track layout. I had to change the table layout because of the reaches as you can see.










As for the track layout, I've must of done about 20 of them and am now satisfied with this layout.










So any comments would be appreciated

I've also found the locomotives and cars I wanted, but unfortunately, the posts were dated 2010, so still no luck.










For now, I'll be starting on my tables
Later


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sure would be a very nice running layout there.

Some of those curves seem pretty tight, have you
checked the radius? Those long passenger cars you
want will be quite unhappy on some of them at times.

You might want to look for a few more places to add
short spurs to serve various 'industries'.

Ever on the alert for reverse loops: You have a nice
Wye that, if you will be using DCC ,will need to be isolated
and fed by a reverse loop controller. 
If you will be running DC, you'll need
to plan on special DPDT switches and wiring.

Don


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Don,

I tried to keep all radius no smaller than 24" (mainly on the inside track). Will be adjusting as I start laying the tracks.

Since I'm new at this, could you explain "spurs" and about the next paragraph. I'll be using DCC

Thanks for the feedback



DonR said:


> You might want to look for a few more places to add
> short spurs to serve various 'industries'.
> 
> Ever on the alert for reverse loops: You have a nice
> ...


PS. Green (outside) is freight with 10-12 cars, Blue (inside) is scenic with 6-8 cars (for now)


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm one who enjoys switching so I always look for 'reasons'
for a switcher to place cars here or there on the layout. 

A spur track, usually dead ended, but not mandatory, serves one or more
industries that would use rail freight, for example: Stock yard,
Power plant (coal), a Warehouse (box cars), Sand and gravel yard,
Hoppers and gondolas. The more spurs you can include the more
switching you can do. But it depends on what you want to do
with your model trains.

The Wye you have can reverse a loco or an entire train. Any time
you can turn a loco around to go the opposite direction on the
same track you have a reverse 'loop'. If you trace your rails, making
one black and the other red, you'll see that on your wye you'll
find the red and black touching. That is an electrical short
circuit. You must isolate a section. It's my suggestion that 
you isolate with insulated joiners the straight section joining
the upper and lower loops. This section would be powered through
a DCC reverse loop controller. It will sense when your loco enters
it and adjust the phase (polarity) to match automatically. You need
do nothing but run the trains. It's simple to wire. The 2 wire input is
fed by your main track buss. The 2 wire output is connected to
the isolated section tracks. That's all there is to it.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I've been away for a while, but I want to jump back in here. Catching up on the old posts, I've been immediately struck by three things:

1) The more specialized the equipment you're looking for, the more likely it is that you are going to have to paint and detail your own stuff. Are you prepared to do that? Not something generally recommended for a beginner, unless you are already a pretty good modeler / artist. I model the New Haven, so I'm prone to overlook models that don't fit my scheme, but even so, I don't recall anything that looks like that in recent memory.

2) If you're going to have different times (eras) and locations among your scenes, you're really talking about separate, independent layouts, because trains appropriate to one won't work on another. That said, it's okay if you don't care about that. Many don't.

3) I just realized what scale you're talking about. I was thinking that your whole layout area was something like 12x16. Now I'm reminded that by starting small, you mean starting with a 12x16 section. Yikes. That's biting off a mighty big project. You may end up frustrated and quitting. You might be better served starting with a much smaller area and expanding from there. Many of us (myself included) never get much bigger than 12x16.


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Don, I'll definitely need help when I get to the wiring part

Hi CTValley,
1) Prepared for painting... not yet, but I would consider myself above average for modeling and artist (creating 3D and textures for online golf courses and building 1:20 houses for show)

2) I'm looking for 2 sets of trains from the same era, one for freight and the other for sight seeing passengers, preferably mountain trains. Still haven't found anything and need help.

3) LOL...I'm no quitter, I'm very stubborn and will prove people wrong. I've got plenty of time, space and have a descent budget for this hobby. If it takes 5 years to accomplish this hobby, then I'll be bothering everybody here for the next 5 years...lol

Thanks for your feedback

My layout as per post #28 is 6' x 12' and another 6' x 24' and more for the future, but I will be starting with the 6' x 12' first

Got all the wood cut for my tables, should be assembling some of them this week.
If anybody as suggestions on the locomotives, please share

Question for any Canadians, when you order online, do you have to pay any custom fees (duties) when ordering from the States? (ex: from Model Train Stuff)

Later all


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

These look to be close but not exactly the same as the
Rocky Mountaineer you were looking for. 

http://www.con-cor.com/HO-Amtrak-SuperLiners.html

You'd have to strip and repaint to get close.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, I'm plumb stumped on the equipment. I do not have the eye for detail that some people 
have. I'll keep my eyes open for you.

I'm jealous of the time and money. I have 3 boys, one in college and two involved in every activity known to man. Both time and money are hard to come by in my world. That wll change someday, but for now, I'm happy for whatever time I can get.

Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Don,

CTV, Been there, son married with kid on the way, daughter married with 5th kid on the way and other daughter on her own doing very well, now it's me time (wife included).

Update:
All my table tops and legs are done and will be assembling them this week. As per post #28, I'll be working with the 5 tables from the left and the layout as totally changed. Will post new layout later.

Question:
I need to purchase 25 x Flextrack Atlas 100 and 25 x coark roadbed, where can I order it online for delivery in Canada?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Are you sold on the code 100? Yes, it's cheap, but it's not very prototypical. Code 83 is better, and the ties are usually molded in brown plastic vice black. Code 70 is better still, but it can be finicky for operations. Also, have you looked at Woodland Scenics foam roadbed? I prefer it to cork.

My preferred supplier for stuff like this is M.B. Klein, dba Model Train Stuff (www.modeltrainstuff.com). Good prices and great service. They will ship to Canada, but I don't know about VAT, customs, etc. Others may have other places that they prefer.

Depending on where you are in Ontario, you may have better luck driving to a hobby shop.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hawkesbury,

It looks like the equipment you show in post #28 is available. Rapido trains (a Canadian company, BTW) makes the coaches, sleepers, and baggage car, and Athearn trains makes the GP-40 locomotive. No luck on the blue and gold versions, though.


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Many thanks CTV, exactly what I was looking for
Could anyone give me a feedback on this:
Anything better than this? Should I buy them individually? Would I go wrong in getting 2 locomotives? Anything else I should know?

http://www.rapidotrains.com/canadiancp2.html

Much appreciated


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Feedback on what, the trains? My first feedback is to buy what you want and run what you want. It's your layout. This pretty much answers your other questions.

Rapido has an excellent reputation. Their stuff is pricey, but well detailed and smooth-running.


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Not exactly the answer I was looking for, but thanks anyway.

I got a feedback from Rapido that they don't make the Canadian sets anymore and maybe I can build my set over the next 3 years one car at a time, when available.

So back to searching


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I guess I don't understand. Are you looking for me to tell you how to buy things? I can't begin to go there. If money is no object, then buy it all at once. You can often find a better deal, anyway. And what I mean is, if you want two locos, then get two. You can run them both together in one consist, either in DCC or DC. You could run 10 together, if you really wanted to, but it's not realistic, amd they wouldn't perform well.

As far as the coaches go, see if Rapido will give you a list of dealers who purchased some of the coaches. Try googling it. I found someone in Canada who had them in stock (Northwest pacific or something like that).


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> As far as the coaches go, see if Rapido will give you a list of dealers who purchased some of the coaches. Try googling it. I found someone in Canada who had them in stock (Northwest pacific or something like that).


This is the type of info I'm looking for
I'm totally new at this, so I do need help


----------



## irontodd (Aug 28, 2014)

what about Canadian National? might fit the bill?

Rapido has some dome cars (dated 2014)
http://www.pacific-western-rail.com/announcements/view.php?ID=9284


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Todd! You da Man, for sure! That's the company that has them! On second look, however, the loco is "coming soon" (soon in model railroad retailing means an indefinite time period ranging from a week to several years). Slightly more worrisome is that I now see that PWRS distinguishes between "in stock" and "available", and these are available. What this usually means is that when they last uodated the status, they could get the product from their suppliers. Sometimes this can mean lengthy delays as well.

My advice would be to hop on over and order as much as you can afford (up to what you need to build a train, naturally). Nothing makes a manufacturer do another production run faster than a lot of backorders from vendors. Looks like you're paying MSRP, but if you're having trouble finding them, then beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

Look forward to your progress with this layout. I am also in the planning stage of a larger HO scale set up. Large basement to work with but want more action than O scale would afford. I like the idea of a four season layout.
I have also planned a four season layout, starting with Summer in the city,(Chicago). Fall in the Rockies, Winter in the Sierra or Cascades, and Spring in either Portland or San Fran, maybe both. 
I've seen the video of the moving mountain scenes, bobsled or skiers, I believe it was. I'm thinking mine train or logging train in the mountains. I'd love to put a Shay in the mountains moving logs to the mill.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Will follow this with interest. You have a good area to work woth. Use a couple of helix to develop some height.
bunch of really good shops online so you will fond anything really. All it gets down to is planning. It took me 2 years to start building mine and still made a couple of expensive mistakes.


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi everyone,

It's been a while since my last post, but now would be a good time to give you all an update.

First, since my knowledge of trains was limited to walking on tracks, it as now changed. I went on vacation in Arizona and had my first two train rides, one to Sedona and the other to the Canyon.

Now for my layout. After 10 tries on making a plan, I finally came up with something that I liked, knowing that there will be changes as I go along. I've separated my long term plan into 3 phases. Here are the plans, green is passenger and blue is freight. On the left is box car freight and on the right are containers.



















I printed phase 1 and laid it out to make sure everything would fit and started laying the tracks for both freight areas. Haven't touch the passenger lines yet.




























I also tried my hand in doing stuff from scratch such as a fence, platform with roof for my box car area.




























I decided on Canadian Pacific for both my setups

Any comments welcome
Later

PS. Sorry pictures to big


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

WOW, 160+ views and no comments, not one


----------



## Brandon_5 (Oct 5, 2014)

That freight yard is looking really great! And those fences too!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

hawkesburytrain said:


> WOW, 160+ views and no comments, not one


Maybe the dog ate their keyboards.

Look out, they'll be ringing in now.

I'm very impressed with the scope of your layout and
the very professional workmanship. Looking forward
to more pics as you progress.

Very interesting intermodal yard with the crane on
rails.

I like your fence. You can also use bridal veil which
emulates chain link fencing pretty close to scale. A big
layout is going to need all kinds of fences. Making them
is a nice diversion from track work from time to time.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

hawkesburytrain said:


> WOW, 160+ views and no comments, not one


Well, OK. Were you looking for feedback? It seemed to me that this had become a "here are photos of my layout progress" thread. You seem to be making good progress and doing excellent work. While I enjoy a good layout as much as the next guy, I spend most of my time here on threads where people are looking for help.


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

TYVM

OK CTV I'll be asking lots of questions soon as I'm getting my NCE in the next 2 weeks and since I'm totally illiterate when it comes to electricity, wiring or electronics, I'll need help. 
For example I'll want to put about 8 lights in the box car area (buildings and platforms) and I have no clue on how to go about it. How many lights can be hooked up together? Do I hook it up to my track layout? Do I need an extra transformer? Basically, what do I need and how to wire them?

I'll have plenty of other questions later
Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

hawkesburytrain said:


> TYVM
> 
> OK CTV I'll be asking lots of questions soon as I'm getting my NCE in the next 2 weeks and since I'm totally illiterate when it comes to electricity, wiring or electronics, I'll need help.
> For example I'll want to put about 8 lights in the box car area (buildings and platforms) and I have no clue on how to go about it. How many lights can be hooked up together? Do I hook it up to my track layout? Do I need an extra transformer? Basically, what do I need and how to wire them?
> ...


Well, part of the reason you have no clue is that there are so many possibilities. Do you want to use LEDs or incandescent bulbs? I forget whether you're using DCC; if you are, you will need a separate power pack that has an accessory (AC) output; if not, you can use the one on your terminal, but in any case, you will not use track power. How many will depend on the voltage, both that required by the lights and provided by the transformer. Then there are dimmers, on/off switches, and so forth. If you've got specifics, we've got answers!


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi all,

Yes it's been a while............. 5 months, but lots has been happening.
My layout is coming along and still learning from mistakes.
Here's a few picture updates of my layout.























































Any comments are welcome and so are suggestions

I now have a blog at: http://hawkesholayout.blogspot.ca/

and a Facebook at: https://www.facebook.com/HawkesHOLayout

Enjoy


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking very nice indeed!!!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Regarding the 4' width, I have a suggestion. I have built 5 HO layouts and my current S gauge American Flyer layout. 3 of the HO layouts and my American Flyer were built using the 4' wide size. While it is true 28"-30" is about the maximum width most of us older types can reach comfortably, using the 4' width leaves lots of room for lots of scenery, mountains, hills, a town, etc. With this 4' width you can put your track at the 30" max any way you want it and fill in behind with some large mountains, hills, and a town or towns or any other track side buildings. Build them off the layout on pieces of 1/8" old wall paneling or any other thin wood you can find then place the scenery into your layout design. I have some small hills on the outer edge, (with a fascia front on them), so that my track winds around the front hills and up to the edge of the start of my mountains, (about 5' tall). If you want your trains in the mountains, and on the flat land, you are all set for both. Fill in the edges of the paneling with Woodland Scenics material and the edge won't be seen. Now you are done bending over a wide 4' area. This method gives you plenty of area for both scenery and plenty of track area. 
AFGP9


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you both

AFGP9 - Thanks for the suggestion. That's what I did with all my buildings, they were build separately from the layout. In picture #5 (the village), everything was done individually and then inserted on the layout, which by the way is also separate from the main layout. It's sitting on a round table so I can have access all around it, easier to work on details. 

Even my mountain cliffs were done away from the layout since I didn't have access from either side of the layout, on one side I couldn't reach and the other side I wouldn't be able to see what I was doing. That's my biggest mistake, but was able to work around it. (table width is 60")


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks like you have a great start. Nice track work. Like the fence too. 
AFGP9


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks good. Just jealous of all that s - p - a - c - e!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great, lots of little details like the drain pipe and the junked tire. I cant offer any help as its better then what I can do! Have fun


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks sjm, 
I still appreciate you dropping by and leaving a comment


----------

